# [How-To] Play Midtown Madness 1 & 2 on Windows 8.1



## The_DriverX (Feb 13, 2018)

This is a how to I had written up on mm2x.com. Hey y'all! I just wanted to share some of my findings/discoveries on how to play MM1 & 2 perfectly on newer versions of Windows. Just as a reference to the type of build MM will run on, here are my specs:

*Windows 8.1 with lastest patches
*Intel Q9950 (Quad-Core) 2.87GHz
*DDR2 (4GB)
*Asus R9 270x (lastest driver installed)

My latest specs (as of Nov 2017) are:
*Windows 8.1 & 10
*AMD A6 (Quad-Core) 2.20Ghz CPU
*DDR3 (8GB)
*Asus R9 270x (using the latest Win7 driver)

Now to business! Instructions to MM1 as follows:
1. Have MM installed (obvious).
2. Download dgVoodoo2 from here: http://dege.freeweb.hu/dgVoodoo2/dgVoodoo2.html
3. Extract the following files from the zip you just downloaded: dgVoodoo2.exe; In the "MS" folder - DDraw.dll; D3DImm.dll to the root directory of MM.
4. Launch the dgVoodoo2.exe and do the following: 
* click a button ".\" to create config file to MM directory.
* Go to "DirectX" tab and change the VRAM to at least 128MB (just to be on the safe side... or use whatever VRAM size you want).
* Click "Apply" and "OK" to exit. 
5. Now rename Midtown.exe to MidtownMadness.exe and launch MM.
6. Intro video may not work... just click to continue.
7. MM should now be loaded... go to Options; Graphics; and choose "Hardware Renderer (T&L)" from Renderer drop down menu.
8. Now click Done and go play! It should work without any issues!

*Note: To increase the screen resolution to match your monitors native resolution, download the Video Repair Tool here: http://www.mm2x.com/page.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=1417#dl
and download the Revisited Mod here: http://www.mm2x.com/page.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=1418#dl
____________________________________________________

Now for MM2:
1. Use the same directions as stated above (1-4) for MM1 except after instruction #4, do the following:
2. Launch MM2 and navigate to Options; Graphics; select from Display drop down menu, "dgVoodoo DirectX Wrapper"; then select "Hardware (3D video card with T&L) from the Renderer drop menu.
3. Click "Done" and that's it! MM2 should now run very smoothly. 

If anybody has any questions, ask around (here or look around the forum).

Thanks to whoever figured out MM1's issue from pcgamingwiki's page, here: https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Midtown_Madness
Also, a big thanks goes out to Dege for dgVoodoo2! And to others that have contributed to the MM community. Thanks!

Check out http://www.mm2x.com/index.php for more mods, cars, and a forum full of fans, tips, more!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Wow 2 Microsoft Gaming Zone games. (CIRCA 1999-2000+)

Motocross Madness 2 was another. For Multiplayer after the Zone went offline we would use Xfire as a multiplayer launcher.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 14, 2018)

Main problem was the fact Midtown Madness games artefacted horrendously on GeForce cards.


----------



## The_DriverX (Feb 14, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Main problem was the fact Midtown Madness games artefacted horrendously on GeForce cards.



I have heard that this has been an issue for MM, but dgVoodoo2 should eliminate that incompatibly problem. (Anyone who owns a Nvidia GPU and MM might want to confirm it does work... I currently have an AMD R9 270x, so I can't confirm for the green team).


----------



## AAPPLE (Jun 6, 2018)

... Driver thank you so much . You've made my day, now i can play this!


----------



## The_DriverX (Jun 8, 2018)

AAPPLE said:


> ... Driver thank you so much . You've made my day, now i can play this!


Your very welcome! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## vincs (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello,

I follow your thread. The game don't run if I rename in midtownmadness.exe but run in midtown.exe

I can not read the options, the text is irrelevant as you see it. I have reinstalled the game multiple times without success.

Do you have this bug? Thank you for your help


----------



## The_DriverX (Dec 2, 2018)

I am not aware of MM not running when renaming the "midtown.exe" file, so I can't help with that one. (Try installing MM anywhere but the default install location and then rename the exe file). As far as the messed up text, make sure dgvoodoo2 files (including the ddraw.DLL file) is correctly placed in the root directory of MM. Without it, the text will always be corrupt.


----------



## vincs (Dec 2, 2018)

I follow this:

1. Have MM installed in "administrator mode" and the official patch in C:\
2. Download dgVoodoo2 2.55.4 from here: http://dege.freeweb.hu/dgVoodoo2/dgVoodoo2_55_4.zip
3. Extract dgVoodoo2.exe; DDraw.dll; D3DImm.dll to the root directory of MM.
4. Launch the dgVoodoo2.exe and do the following:
* click a button ".\" to create config file to MM directory.
* Go to "DirectX" tab and change the VRAM to at least 128MB
* Click "Apply" and "OK" to exit.
5. Now rename Midtown.exe to MidtownMadness.exe and launch MM by clicking on MidtownMadness.exe in "administrator mode"

I have "Click ok to detect video..." and nothing happens


----------



## The_DriverX (Dec 3, 2018)

It appears to me that dgvoodoo2 is not working, maybe you have AV or anti malware software flagging dgvoodoo2 (this is a known issue due to the nature of this type of software)? I don't run any AV software, so my results my differ. Other than that, I couldn't tell ya what is happening in your particular case.


----------



## juanca4774 (Jan 8, 2019)

Working flawlessly for both games. Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## The_DriverX (Jan 8, 2019)

Hey, no problem. That's what community is for... helping each other out!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 8, 2019)

I'll look for the dl of this game,  I remember it.  I know how to use dgvoodoo under linux,  I want to run this game under linux....


----------



## RL594 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello Driver, I followed the steps for MM2 on my windows 10. However, I got an error message saying I must have direct X 7 or later.


----------

